# estar sin dinero



## krolaina

Hola a todos:

Estaba mirando un hilo bastante interesante en other languages sobre cómo decir "no tengo dinero". Gracias a Cleotis vi que tenemos tantísimas formas de decirlo.......

A mí me encanta "estoy moscas tres". ¿Cuántas formas conocéis y de dónde proceden?.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Krol:

Ahí van algunas de las españolas, que me imagino que las conocerás pero para los demás:

No tengo un pavo/duro
No tengo un guil, esta es muy de mi barrio.
Estoy sin blanca
Estoy pelao
Estoy pobre
Estoy a dos velas
Estoy canino

Y seguro que hay más, si se me ocurren las voy poniendo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Algunas que yo uso o que he escuchado son las siguientes:
No traigo/tengo ni un cinco.
Ando de chucho (perro).
No tengo lana.
Estoy quebrado.
Ando/Estoy pobre.
No tengo ni para comprarme un chicle.

Voy a pensar en ello, a lo mejor y recuerdo más.


----------



## SpiceMan

De donde son probablemente nos enteremos cuando veamos que en tal lugar se usa y en tal otro no. 

Las que podría decir yo en una situación sin plata:

No tengo guita.
No tengo un peso. (o sope)
No tengo un cobre.
No tengo un mango (partido al medio).
No tengo un centavo.
No tengo un morlaco.
Estoy (re) seco.
Estoy (re) pobre.
Estoy quebrado.
Estoy en la ruina.


----------



## aceituna

No tengo pelas.
Estoy sin una perra.


----------



## nagusi

aceituna said:


> No tengo pelas.
> Estoy sin una perra.


Hola a todos,
Un par más que uso yo : estar tieso ,estar a dos velas
Un saludo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Otra que es muy buena, pero no sé de donde viene: "estar a la quinta pregunta".

Ant


----------



## Sandraseijas

Hola,
en Madrid se oye estar canino y por supuesto no tener pasta, curioso sinónimo de dinero (me pregunto el origen)
Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

Estar o andar bruja


----------



## MYSTICA

HOLA, 

Aquí en México tenemos muchas maneras para decir "No tengo dinero", pero en lo personal yo digo " Estoy más lavado que un mondongo"
y esto es por que al Mondongo hay que lavarlo varias veces antes de cocinarlo.

saludos..


----------



## krolaina

MajestyDarkness said:


> No tengo ni para comprarme un chicle.


 
Por aquí sería "no tengo ni pa pipas".

Ah me han encantado las argentinas! (No tengo un mango partido al medio... ).

¿Qué me decís de "estoy boquerón"? No entiendo la similitud entre un boquerón y la falta de pelas...o plata...o mondongos...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

he escuchado ademas de algunos ya mencionados...

No he visto a linda!!
estoy en la carraplana!
ando pelando!
estoy quebrado!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú (ninguno es formal):

*Estoy misio*
*Estoy muca*
*Estoy aguja*
*Estoy calato*
*Estoy lacio*
*Ando arrancado*

Atentamente,


----------



## Almoina

No tener ni un chavo o no tener ni un céntimo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## catiUSA

¡Mira! El dinerito me lo pasó muy lejo


----------



## Bronte

Estoy mas apretado que los tornillos de un submarino


----------



## Dhampir

Hola a todos 
Bueno aqui en Cuba decimos cuando no tenemos dinero 
Estoy palmao 
Estoy quebrado 
Tengo el bolsillo roto
No tengo un quilo 
Estoy arrancao 
Estoy bajo de economia 
Estoy sin billete 
No tengo pasta

Estos son algunas de las expresiones mas comunes que utilizamos aqui  en Cuba 

Saludos 
Dhampir


----------



## Jellby

Bronte said:


> Estoy mas apretado que los tornillos de un submarino



Qué curioso, acabo de leer hace un rato "más prieto que los remaches de un batiscafo", pero no se refería a dinero.


----------



## Nirshamay

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Otra que es muy buena, pero no sé de donde viene: "estar a la quinta pregunta".
> 
> Ant


 

Una pregunta solo

No tenía que ser "estar a la cuarta pregunta"?

Que yo sepa, esa es la forma correcta.

Un abrazo

Shamay Nir


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Jellby
pero si se refería  a algo apretado??


----------



## Almoina

Me acabo de acordar de otra, "no tener parné".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En Andalucía:

Estar más seco que la mojama.
No tener donde caerse muerto.


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia:
Estar líchigo.


----------



## Rayines

krolaina said:


> Por aquí sería "no tengo ni pa pipas".
> 
> Ah me han encantado las argentinas! (No tengo un mango partido al medio... ).


Estoy pato. (No tengo idea de dónde salió, y ¡es muuuy antigua!)


----------



## loladamore

No tengo ni un quinto.


----------



## sinclair001

He escuchado mucho "estar más pelado que sobaco de rana"


----------



## sinclair001

Me acuerdo de otra: "estar muerto de hambre"


----------



## tenseconds

No ando menudo, no tengo plata.


----------



## SpiceMan

krolaina said:


> Ah me han encantado las argentinas! (No tengo un mango partido al medio... ).


Mango significa dinero, eh. No es la fruta, de hecho la fruta no es muy conocida en Argentina, ya que no es muy tropical que digamos.



> *mango**3**.*
> * 1.     * m. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *peso*      (‖ unidad monetaria).
> * 2.     * m. coloq._ Arg._ *dinero*      (‖ moneda corriente).


----------



## krolaina

SpiceMan said:


> Mango significa dinero, eh. No es la fruta, de hecho la fruta no es muy conocida en Argentina, ya que no es muy tropical que digamos.



Ah gracias por la explicación. 

Estaba pensando en "estoy más pelao que la pipa un indio...", pero no sé si es "pelado" o "chupado"...


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Ah gracias por la explicación.
> 
> Estaba pensando en "estoy más pelao que la pipa un indio...", pero no sé si es "pelado" o "chupado"...


Yo creo que los indios chupan las pipas (de la paz), y que las pipas que pelamos, tanto nosotros como ellos, son las de girasol.


----------



## mirx

MYSTICA said:


> HOLA,
> 
> Aquí en México tenemos muchas maneras para decir "No tengo dinero", pero en lo personal yo digo " Estoy más lavado que un mondongo"
> y esto es por que al Mondongo hay que lavarlo varias veces antes de cocinarlo.
> 
> saludos..


 
¿Y te entienden?


----------



## josé león

En Ecuador, seguramente, la expresión más común e intergeneracional, es "no tengo plata" (no se utiliza, a nivel coloquial, dinero). 
Pero, como en todas partes... 
"no tengo ni medio", "no tengo un centavo", 
"estoy chiro", "ni un calé partido",  
"cero guita"... 
¿La frecuencia del suceso, invita a la creatividad?

cordialmente,

jl


----------



## heidita

¡Anda, un hilo de la Kroli! 

Bueno, dice mi joya, que *está más tieso que la mojama.* 

 (Así que ya sabéis, a pagar las cañas los demás.  )


----------



## Ayma

en venezuela (al menos en mi ciudad, Maracaibo) tambien decimos
*estar más limpio que talón de lavandera* o *estar mamando* (ésta es un poco vulgar)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá, también se dice: 

"estoy frío"
"no tengo un varo"
"cero varo"
"no tengo ni en qué caerme muerto" (variante de la que mencionó Víctor Pérez)
"Ando sin Villegas" (sin billetes).

Saludos.


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

*Toqué fondo.*
*Estoy corriendo la orejona (la liebre).*
*Estoy así (y se cierran los ojos apretando los párpados).*
*Estoy re muerto.*
*No tengo donde caerme muerto.*


----------



## emm1366

Por aquí decimos:
No tengo ni dónde caer muerto.
Más pelao que sobaco de rana.
Más pelao que un bombillo.
Estoy pa´dalo o Estoy que lo doy (Me ofrezco para tener relaciones sexuales por dinero).
No tengo un peso.


----------



## susantash

Solo una aclaración.
Me parece que "no tener donde caerse muerto" es una situación más o menos permanente, distinta a *andar sin dinero.*
no tener donde caerse muerto significa ser prácticamente un marginado. Alguien que no tiene absolutamente nada, ni un trabajo que le permita sobrevivir, nada. Obviamente que cuando se usa esta expresión, la inmensa mayoría de las veces se está exagerando, aunque esa idea de extrema pobreza es la que se quiere dar.
Ejemplo:
"Qué hacés saliendo con fulanito? Ese no tiene ni donde caerse muerto. Buscate otro porque vivendo con ese los van a comer los piojos."


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Considerando que ya hay suficientes respuestas a la preguna original planteada, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

